# New Arrival



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

recived from Russia on the recomendation of another forum member.


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks like the one I just bought except with a leather strap (2416/420334-22) - should arrive this wk!

Cheers pjh


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

I really like the size of the numbers on the dial it looks good


----------



## RogerR (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice clear numbers, hands etc.

I think some watch designers forget that basic purpose of a watch.

I have looked at these before and am not keen on the bezel.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

I've looked at these and if/when I get an amphibian it will be this one - the best dial by far IMHO


----------



## Loddonite (Apr 5, 2009)

I have the same beast.

I dumped the bracelet though - horrible, quite horrible


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

Loddonite said:


> I have the same beast.
> 
> I dumped the bracelet though - horrible, quite horrible


I know what you mean but not sure what to replace it with?


----------



## stewy (Aug 13, 2008)

very nice ,some nice russian watches coming out now


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Paul H. said:


> Looks like the one I just bought except with a leather strap (2416/420334-22) - should arrive this wk!
> 
> Cheers pjh


Got mine but has a different case - round - put on a nice military green 2pc nylon band fron Roy


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Great watch...and I like the bezel .

If you don't like the bracelet, that model looks surprisingly good on a classic striped Nato band...gives it a very interesting mil look. I put my Amphibia on rubber, though, and I'm quite satisfied with it.

The Amphibias are very durable, dependable daily wearers


----------



## PlanetOcean2 (Sep 25, 2009)

A real classic.

Engi


----------

